

Show HN: Very basic and simple indexed key/value service - mess
http://redeye-project.github.io/

======
mess
OP here: This is my weekend side project, main goal is learning. So I'd
appreciate any comment about the design, implementation, code, documentation,
what you would do differently, etc.

Thanks a lot!

------
torgus
Looks great to be just a weekend pet project :)

~~~
mess
Thanks. There are some nights too. The name of the project was to not forget
about how I went to bed some days :-)

